# EuroTunnel Frequent Traveller program



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I am thinking of buying one of these, 
http://tinyurl.com/89chkm (eurotunnel website)

Does anyone have one of these? If so how close to your travelling date can you make the booking?

Cheers
Karl


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

don't know about it, Karl, but check condition 4.1 - supplements for campervans. :wink:


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Can't find any details on supplements for Motorhomes, only caravans and trailers. Also its says book early but gives no indication of how early.

Might have to look at Ferries to get cheapest most convenient prices 

Karl


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Karl

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-58712.html

maybe think again? :roll:


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Karl
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-58712.html
> 
> maybe think again? :roll:


Just saw that.... Grrr. Just need to wait and see if anyone on here is a Frequent Traveller on Eurotunnel to find out the real info on this.

Karl


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

Copy of Terms and Conditions on Web Site:-

4.2 The Fare is valid for cars, vans and motorcycles only. The Fare is not available for travel with minibuses, campervans, caravans or trailers. Supplements will be payable for pets, please call the Contact Centre for details. Please note vehicles over 1.85m and motorcycles are not permitted to use the lounge facilities due to safety regulations of the FlexiPlus lounge parking area

So obviously no motorhomes.

Keith


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Oh well. Will just have to use the normal fare and book ahead as far as I can  Thanks Keith.

Karl


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Karl,

Don't forget - you can still use your Tesco Vouchers on Eurotunnel so if you plan far enough ahead you will have time to save them up. I am using them in September.  

Keith


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Don't have a tesco near to me so don't have a tesco card :roll: 

Karl


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

I have Eurotunnel ft package... there was a thread on this subject recently...

the fare is based on a car... a supplement of £9 per crossing is payable... 
you can book up to 24 hours before travelling, there are other restrictions/supplements to consider if you travel outside the specified timings


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Karl

Usually OK day before booking, times are restricted to late afternoon dep UK morning return Calais
£9 supplement eachway, 7.0Mtr MH, you can call them to confirm this cost, it's not on website
Flexiplus lounge is only available if you have purchased Flexiplus FT ticket I believe, only benefit if using a car, mostly MH's are loaded last anyway

Chris


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Frequent travellers*

Ok Gromitt,

WE have been using the 'frequent travellers system' with Eurotunnel for the past 3 years. Brilliant, wouldn't travel any other way!!!! Yes the respondant who says that you pay an extra £9 per crossing is correct but this is just automatically deducted from your credit card as you pass through. The big bonuses are that you travel quicker (40 mins) during the winter and 35mins in the summer. If you turn up early you will be offered an early passage if there is space on the train (2hrs). If you decide that you want to return earlier or later ( i'm talking in terms of days as well as hours) you just ring them and they will get you on the best train to fit into your schedule without having to pay extra. It is best to give them a couple of days notice as they will find it easier to fit you in. There is sometimes a surcharge at dead busy times, but we have never paid one. You can book one trip at a time ie book going out and leave coming back till you want. You don't have to worry about weather conditions or hide in a corner whilst hundreds of kids and coach parties clog up the bars and cafes or dodge children running wild up and down the stairs. You will need to make up a flask of coffee or hot drink as you have to switch off your gas during the crossing and you can have a sensible meal in your own van. A very sophisticated method of travelling if you ask me and absolutely no hassle especially if you have a pet. George ( the spaniel) is even on speaking terms with the ladies at the french side.

Well worth the £ 390

Keep em waxed................. Ned


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We have been frequent travellers for a few years. We pay £390 for 10 single tickets, and pay a supplement of £9 for each one way journey if we take the MH instead of a car. Even if we do not use all 10 tickets it is still cheaper than paying the normal fare. You can change your timing and dates up to 24 hrs before travelling, and if you turn up early or late there are no problems. We arrived at Calais on Saturday 4 weeks earlier than we were booked, and we were put on the next train. The limitations mentioned on a previous post only apply to Frequent traveller plus, which allows you to use the lounge and have priority boarding, As we all carry our own luxury lounge it does not matter.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

I too am an advocate of the Frequent traveller package. We're in year 2 with ours and not once had any problems.

There is also the peace-of-mind that your journey is going to cost you £39 + £9 (one way) choose which ever date you wish to travel, regardless of seasonality or demand.

It's a big thumbs up from me


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

£9 and 24 hours? If that is the limitation/cost count me in 

Thanks so much guys. I hate ferries with a vengeance but the fulltiming life with minimal work load means every penny will count for the first 6 months or so. I just want to prebook everything I can for the first year so I know that costs will not prevent me from having my freedom.

I will speak to the EuroTunnel guys tomorow 

Cheers
Karl


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

why hate ferries Karl ?

they are full of hordes of nippers running about.. the last time I went on one I went to the fancy restaurant, and was happy to pay more for a great view and peace and quiet 

I am getting old 8O


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

johng1974 said:


> why hate ferries Karl ?


You asked!!!!

Slower, 
Can't stop in my own vehicle, 
weather affects travel. 
French industrial action affects travel. 
Takes longer to load onto the ferry and offload
On ferry stuck with either a rugby team or a bunch of chavs
Coffee/Tea/Food costs a shed load more

Ok, I am drunk so will give up before I really run out of reasons :wink:

Karl


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

8O


----------

